# Danny will continue to work as RCMP police dog Images of dog sniffing late master’s S



## charger (Jan 29, 2008)

MONCTON, N.B. – Danny the police dog, who brought tears to many eyes at yesterday’s regimental funeral for the three fallen Mounties, will continue his police work with a new handler.

Danny was partnered with 32 year-old Constable Dave Ross, one of the three Codiac RCMP officers gunned down in last week’s shooting rampage.

Images of Danny walking alongside his master’s casket, and standing on his hind paws to sniff Ross’s Stetson have been shared numerous times on social media.
REST HERE: Images of dog sniffing late master's Stetson broke hearts across Canada | News919


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Thank you for sharing this. How heartbreaking.

In the states we heard about this _awful _tragedy of these officers.

Good luck to Danny and his new handler. I'm sure he will continue to serve his community proud.


----------



## deacon (Sep 5, 2011)

With the amount of Police K-9s being killed or wounded this year I am finding it hard to believe I gave my chief (1) more year of service before retiring my partner and I.


----------

